# Can you use superglue to fletch arrows?



## FS560

Yes, I think that is what most people use. I buy mine from Lowes.


----------



## EPLC

I really like Gorilla Super Glue. It doesn't get brittle when dry and holds well...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

I use Loc-Tite Super Glue Control Gel , works awesome .


----------



## nycredneck

Fetch Tite Platinum


----------



## OBAN

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I use Loc-Tite Super Glue Control Gel , works awesome .


+1. Ultra Gel works too and so does the Gorilla Glue super glue with the rubbery Impact Tough stuff.


----------



## firefalls

+1 for lok tite for fletching. I do not use "super glues" for inserts, only hot melt for inserts. Had arrows cut and inserts super glued in by a "professional" EVERY INSERT pulled out inside my glen dell target.


----------



## Hoythunter01

I like the Loc-Tite with the brush.


----------



## Montana20

I use loc tite superglue control gel. Has worked so far.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

any CA glue will work. some are better than others. that is what many of the glues marketed for fletchings are... CA glue otherwise known as super glue.


----------



## smokin x's

BrandXshooter77 said:


> any CA glue will work. some are better than others. that is what many of the glues marketed for fletchings are... CA glue otherwise known as super glue.


+1 

The only diff. in the glues marketed for fletchings and standard super glue is usually the price.

I use lok tite control gel with the brush. It works just as good as any other glue I've found and you can usually get two things of the lok tite for the same price as one thing of "fletching" glue :thumbs_up


----------



## CherryJu1ce

I like to use Loc Tite Super Glue for all my fletching needs. I have yet to try it on bare carbon only because I'm a little scared of what will happen if I need to replace a vane. Anyone had to replace vanes that had been glued on with super glue? Does it come off fairly easily?


----------



## OBAN

CherryJu1ce said:


> I like to use Loc Tite Super Glue for all my fletching needs. I have yet to try it on bare carbon only because I'm a little scared of what will happen if I need to replace a vane. Anyone had to replace vanes that had been glued on with super glue? Does it come off fairly easily?


Never have used a wrap on my Axis N-Fused, Epics, or ICSHunters to glue to and never had a problem using a sharp pocket knife to remove old vanes. I have seen a few guys use a razor knife to get rid of the majority of the vanes and then a really fine sanding sponge block deal to sand off the remainer of the glue.


----------



## outdoors4ever

I've been using the super glue you buy in family dollar red top white bottom 2 for a $ 1.00 for a very long time. works great for me.


----------



## smokin x's

OBAN said:


> Never have used a wrap on my Axis N-Fused, Epics, or ICSHunters to glue to and never had a problem using a sharp pocket knife to remove old vanes. *I have seen a few guys use a razor knife to get rid of the majority of the vanes and then a really fine sanding sponge block deal to sand off the remainer of the glue*.


just what I do and works great for me :darkbeer:


----------



## minndroptine

*instant glue*



CherryJu1ce said:


> I like to use Loc Tite Super Glue for all my fletching needs. I have yet to try it on bare carbon only because I'm a little scared of what will happen if I need to replace a vane. Anyone had to replace vanes that had been glued on with super glue? Does it come off fairly easily?


a cyanoacrylate based adhesive is instant glue. Any instant glue.

All vanes that have been treated to promote adhesion you should use a cyanoacrylate based adhesive, instant glue. A small dish scrubber and ivory soap work the best for cleaning the arrow shaft. You can use the Scotch brite pad but I don’t like what the arrow looks like afterwards (So I wrap’em). Clean with Ivory soap to get off the oily containments and then wipe arrow shaft not wrap with denatured alcohol. Wipe with alcohol especially if you’re wrapping the arrow. All vinyl lettering specialists recommend denatured alcohol in the solution prior to mounting. And make them reflective.


----------



## bowgramp59

any super glue works great! be sure to work in a well ventalated area.i used krazy glue and the vapors irratated my eyes very bad, so now weather permitting i fletch my arrows on the pattio or in the garage with a fan blowing the fumes away from me, i'm going to try the locktight gel next time.


----------

